# hola caracola



## Stefboy

Cuando estaba estudiando en España (hace unos 10 años... como pasa el tiempo !!!) había un anuncio para la twingo donde un niño decía "hola caracola" y desde entonces siempre lo digo pero no sé si viene del anuncio o si tiene su origen propia ???


----------



## Isabel Thornton

Perdon pero no me acuerdo, si recuerdo uno de hace muchos muchos años en los que se decia "hola radiola" (y que es eso de "twingo"??)
 Ahora bien, si he oido,lo de hola caracola!! nada mas como una expresion coloquial, sin sentido alguno, que se usa unicamente porque las dos palabras riman, algo asi como cuando se dice:
Hasta luego "cara huevo" o una que decia un amigo de Mexico "Adios carita de arroz"
(Hay que ver la de tonterias que decimos...jaja)
Pero quien sabe, igual alguien tiene alguna explicacion mas congruente o aparece alguien con mas frases de este tipo para hacernos sonreir una vez mas....


----------



## esance

Hola caracola!!

La verdad es que no puedo ayudarte, he buscado pero no he encontrado nada. Aquí se dice en todo simpático porque rima!! No sé si alguien nos podrá ayudar.... esperaremos.....

H*ola* carac*ola*
Any suggestions?


----------



## Stefboy

gracias a los 2 !!!! lo de la rima ya lo suponía !!!!
Lo de "hasta luego, cara huevo" me encanta !!!!!!!!!
Alguién tiene otro tipo de frases así ???


----------



## Celeste

Hola, Manola!
Chau píchu!
C.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Stefboy said:
			
		

> gracias a los 2 !!!! lo de la rima ya lo suponía !!!!
> Lo de "hasta luego, cara huevo" me encanta !!!!!!!!!
> Alguién tiene otro tipo de frases así ???




Adiós talega de arroz.

Y otra que yo digo como broma es: por decir buenas noches digo *¡buenos  nachos!*


----------



## Isabel Thornton

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Adiós talega de arroz.
> 
> Y otra que yo digo como broma es: por decir buenas noches digo *¡buenos  nachos!*


Que risa me da!!...para ti es adios talega de arroz y yo lo habia oido como adios carita de arroz, no se cual tiene menos sentido todavia!!!


----------



## el alabamiano

Stefboy said:
			
		

> Cuando estaba estudiando en España (hace unos 10 años... como pasa el tiempo !!!) había un anuncio para la twingo donde un niño decía "hola caracola" y desde entonces siempre lo digo pero no sé si viene del anuncio o si tiene su origen propia ???





> http://www.maschistes.com/chiste.php3?id=5008
> 
> *Hola caracola*
> Va una caracola por el mar y se encuentra con una almeja que le dice:
> - Hola, caracola !
> Y la caracola responde con cara cabreada:
> - Hola, carachocho !


¿Hay alguien quien sepa qué significa carachocho?


----------



## jacinta

¿Qué te pasa, calabaza?  Nada, nada, limonada.


----------



## funnydeal

¡Hola, crayola!

¡Hola, cara de bola!



Ups  una no muy agradable



Adios, pídele otra cara.


----------



## el_novato

Comentario:

En México cuando le dicen "adios" a una mujer. la mujer contesta "a-dios pídele trabajo".
El actor Mauricio Garcés usaba la frase "arrrooz" y "las traigo muertas" cuando era el sueño de la mujeres.  http://www.tampico-online.com/tampico/mauricio.shtml

Adios granito de arroz
Adios carirta de arroz
Adios talega de arroz *********  no la había escuchado.
Adios lo que rime  con os

hola crayola
hola cazerola
hola caracola
hola cara de cola
hola radiola
hola cara de bola
hola cara de cola
hola ... y lo que temine en "ola".


----------



## Stefboy

Hello Alabamiano !!!

me encanta tu chiste !!!!!!     
Para aclararte, pues nosotros los hombres tenemos una cola !!!
Y las mujeres, un chocho !!! oooopppppssss !!!! 
Entiendes ???   

Otra cortita :
- Hola Paquita, sabes si está Conchita ?
- No, está con Tarzán !!!


----------



## zebedee

"El chocho" y "La almeja" son términos coloquiales para hablar de los genitales femininos en España. De allí el juego de palabras del chiste.
En el chiste es de suponer que la caracola está harta de que todo el mundo le diga: "Hola Caracola" de forma tan simpática, y por eso le contesta a la almeja así. Desde luego, ¡no es una expresión que tú puedes usar por la calle, El Alabamiano, si no quieres acabar con un ojo morado!

"Hola CocaCola" es otro que he oído, pero no tiene tanta gracia.


----------



## zebedee

Otro que me han contado:
"Ciao, pescado."
Pronuncia: "Ciao, pejcao" si quieres ser más molón.


----------



## pinkpanter

de expresiones graciosas a mi me gusta "estar mas feliz que un regaliz"


----------



## pinkpanter

ah! y tambien "me aburro a ratos como pilatos y a veces como los peces"


----------



## belén

o cuando te pasa algo malo y te dicen tus amigos.

"Bueno, Belén, ajo, agua y resina"
que significa
¡¡¡ a joderse, a aguantarse y a resignarse!!!"


----------



## pinkpanter

ala belen! con resina no me la sabia  tarde mucho en entender "ajo y agua" creia que sabian mal juntos o algo...


----------



## calzetin

Yo creo que el ajo y el agua juntos no están muy bien   

A los niños pequeños se les dice

Hola pajarito sin cola.

Una expresión que se uso bastante cuando alguien se va es

me piro papiro 

y también

me piro vampiro


luego, deformaciones de "hasta luego"

hasta Lugo (Lugo, ciudad Española)

Talego (forma coloquial de decir "mil pesetas")

tagüevo (güevo = huevo)

también puedes decir cosas como

con esto y un bizcocho, hasta mañana a las ocho

..................................
Luego, debido a la tele y a un personaje que se llamaba "Chiquito de la Calzada" (y sus spin-offs o imitadores o lo que fuera), tenemos saludos (cada vez más en desuso):

- Qué pasa Pepe!!! (este creo que no lo usa ya nadie)
- Qué pasa figura!!
y el que fuera super super super super popular

HASTA LUEGORRRRRL

JAJAJAJAJ ay, de las cosas que se acuerda uno   

para terminar, lo más de lo más

HASTA LUEGO LUCAS


----------



## Stefboy

hay una que mi abuelo siempre me suelta "el martes, no te cases ni te embarques" !!!


----------



## belén

sí, eso ya son supersticiones. Mi abuelita era muy supersticiosa..tengo una ristra de consejos a seguir que uff...me traen loca!!! 

-no le des vueltas a una bolsa
-no dejes un cajón abierto
-no dejes las tijeras abiertas...

Bueno, no os cuento más que no os quiero contagiar la locura.


----------



## ines

Stefboy said:
			
		

> gracias a los 2 !!!! lo de la rima ya lo suponía !!!!
> Lo de "hasta luego, cara huevo" me encanta !!!!!!!!!
> Alguién tiene otro tipo de frases así ???



Yo conozco uno que dice: Hola manola! o Sola con la Cola; o saludos....al chancho peludo...
Estoy más perdido que turco en la neblina; o más serio que perro en bote; o menos onda que una bandera de chapa!   
Nos vemos!


----------



## araceli

Hola gente:
Se me ocurren dos:
Al pedo como cenicero de moto.
Adiós corazón de arroz, cuando te veo me da la tos.
Chau


----------



## PEPON

Pues por mi que no quede, ahí tenéis otra: ¡Tas colao, bacalao! XD


----------



## jacinta

It´s just a cute rhyming greeting like we say "see ya later, alligator".
It means, "Hi, snail".


----------



## Briony

Hi snail!!!?? haha okay then thanks


----------



## jacinta

Well, be sure to read the thread phyrne gave you.  Apparently it has more meaning than that!  It sounds innocent enough to me but I´m not native.  A caracol is a snail.


----------



## Briony

Well I would but i cant read it...is there another meaning to it then?


----------



## Phryne

Briony said:
			
		

> Well I would but i cant read it...is there another meaning to it then?


 You can't read it because it's in Spanish? Sorry about that. I should have known better. 

So, jacinta is right. It's a cute form to say "hi" that rhymes "h*ola*, carac*ola*".

Btw, "Caracol*a*" is not snail. It means "seashell",  "conch". "Caracol" is a snail. Too similar, huh? That's why the confusion.   

saludos


----------



## Enlasarenas

Briony said:
			
		

> Well I would but i cant read it...is there another meaning to it then?


 
Yo distingo entre caracol (de tierra) y caracola (de mar). Además esta última es mucho más grande que el primero y si además la pones pegada a tu oreja dicen que puedes escuchar las olas del mar romper...

Yo utilizaría este saludo entre amigos o conocidos, aunque suena un poco cursi (cheesy). Para hacerlo sonar más jocoso yo suelo decir: "¡¡Hola, carabola!!" 

Saludos


----------



## evergesg

a veces he utilizado, a parte de hola caracola q me sale a menudo por la rima y por ser gracioso, el hasta luego noruego o hasta la vista turista.


----------



## mgarey

Hola cazerloa: (¿se puede usar en la forma plural o solo la singular?)

Este hilo es muy divertido.  Voy a imprimirlo para aprender estas expresiones.

He oído esta:  "Es el truco del almendruco."

¡Chaito pescadito!
Michelle


----------



## Mad dog

como te baila (por como te va)
como andamio (por como andas)

JAJAJAJA


----------



## Mei

A ver:

Hola pepsi-cola!
Ciao bacalo
La cagaste Burt Lancaste(r)
Vaya con Dios y su hijo conmigo!

Saludos, saludetes amiguetes!

Mei


----------



## natasha2000

Y esa:

Yo no tengo chichi para el farolillo!


----------



## Mad dog

Natasha, se puede explicar tu simpático dicho, o es lo que supongo...
Bye


----------



## natasha2000

Mad dog said:
			
		

> Natasha, se puede explicar tu simpático dicho, o es lo que supongo...
> Bye


 
jajaja.. es que no tengo ni idea que es lo que te imaginas, pero a mi me encantó esta frase, y los que viven en España, saben que es una frase que dice Aída de "Siete vidas" (es una serie).... 
Mira, a mi me han explicado que cuando uno dice eso, quiere decir:
No tengo tiempo para tonterias....

Y supongo que supones bien lo de "chichi"... Y el farolillo... Pues, la verdad es que no tengo ni idea que es su significado principal.... De farol? Como fiesta?
A ver si hay algún español pa que nos explique....


----------



## Mad dog

si realmente significa: No tengo tiempo para tonterias....

Entonces lo que supuse es verdad (lástima que no puedo explicar el sentido - it's a dirty idea)
Bye


----------



## sa_desire

a mi la que me gusta es (adios coliflor) o (adios cara de flor)


----------



## sa_desire

creo que a lo que se refiere es k esta arta y no kiere saver nada muchas espresiones españolas que suelen significar lo mismo pero son algo mas groseras poreso lo de "chichi" y farolillo = tonterias juerga caxondeo ......
espero que os ayude


----------



## sa_desire

tambien  esta ajo y agua = a joderse  y a aguantarse


----------



## natasha2000

sa_desire said:
			
		

> tambien esta ajo y agua = a joderse y a aguantarse


 
jajaj...a ésta la oí ayer en la tele....

Por cierto.... Desire... es Spain, no Espain...

Me encanta este hilo....


----------



## arnauri

Todavía os habeis dejado alguno en el tintero...
En fin Serafín.
Ya te digo Rodrigo.


----------



## MariaVal

Hola!!! jejeeje, que diver!!!! Esta son mis aportaciones:

- en fin pilarín

-ay que risa tia felisa

- te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrazao ( el ao es muy importante)

- no puedo con mi body milk

- esto es muy heavy metal

-que listo calixto

bueno, si me acuerdo de mas, luego las incluyo!


----------



## mojoho

Hi, Anyone know what Caracloa means??

Thanks

Mojo


----------



## Loli

A Caracola is a conch.
Simmilar with a shell.

Usually you would say "hola caracola" to greet someone making fun of the rhyme.

Also you may say:
Hola Manola, te traje una Lola
Hola mi amor, te traje un alfajor

(Lola was the name of a buiscuit when I was a child, and alfajor is a special cookie in Argentina)


----------



## yeahh

Os comento...
La expresión hola caracola es sólo una manera coloquial de saludar a alguien.
Simplemente es una rima.

En español hay 200.000 expresiones de ese tipo.

Os comento las que utilizamos por el norte: 
- me las piro vampiro
- gracias.... De nada monada
- ¿qué pasa cara-pasa?

besitos


----------



## transparente

¡Hola Manola, ratón sin cola!
¡Adiós, corazón de arroz!

¡Hasta la vista, trapecista! (este acabo de inventar)


----------



## Colombia.fr

Y como dijo Mickey Mouse, cada uno para su house!
Hasta mañana, Mariana.
Chao, pescao.


----------



## EseSoyYo

La verdad es que hay muchas frases de este tipo. Mi pequeña aportación:

_Eres más guarro que la Tata, que entraban las moscas en su casa y salían haciendo arcadas.


_


----------



## MAST

xDDD Hilo divertido... Un par nuevas que he visto que no estaban:

- Cuando alguien va muy borracho "este está más pedo que Alfredo"
- Estás sentado en tu sillón favorito viendo la TV "estoy mas a gusto que un arbusto" (bueno, lo del sillón es para darle un contexto de que está comodísimo, no confundamos a los no-nativos con que es solamente en tal situación)
- Le dices a alguien que se vaya... "vete filete"

Y... alguien dijo por ahí la de "en fin, Serafín"
la completo 
"En fin Serafín, corre más un galgo que un mastín, pero si el camino es largo, corre más el mastín que el galgo" (At the end Serafín, a galgo run faster than a mastín, but if is a long way, the mastín run faster than the galgo) la traducción es funny xD (Obviamente es literal y carente de sentido como el "if you want rice Catalina ).

Cheers!!


----------



## martikea

Brioni,

We say that because it rithms. We do it with a lot of words, so you will find a lot of expressions that just sound funny, nice to us.
Caracola is a large shell you can find in the sea. but cara cola is like face of "tail" .we also say tail for penis, not rude word, in between..so it sound funny to us,because it rithms and because of the meaning of the words separately.
But you can find the original joke in the thread hola caracola !!! wich will give you the whole story of this shell...
 you will also find the development of this joke in "caraculo", wich literally means face of ass .-))) 

See you later alligator or agur yogur !!


----------



## martikea

otra versión es,
Hola caracola!
Adiós caraculo... ;-)))

bueno,yo prefiero, agur yogur!


----------



## PinkCream69

haha! en chile cuando de una fiesta todos se van se dice:

"calabaza calabaza, cada uno pa' su casa" 

xD


----------



## NotTheDoctor

¿Me entiendes Méndez o te explico Federico?
¿Qué te parece trece?
Como dijo Oroño, me voy pal co.. 
A otra cosa mariposa.
Y tal y Pascual.


----------



## gatogab

*Hola ratón con cola.*
Otra parecida:
*Hola camarón con cola.*


----------



## jcr.meta

Hola, ratón sin cola


----------

